# min-height funktioniert nicht



## Monika_86 (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo, weiß nicht mehr weiter****** Meine mindesthöhe funktioniert nicht: soll an das login-div angepasst sein!! Hier ist mein code:
HTML:


```
<div id="outside">
<a name="top"></a>
<div id="login_bg_top">
</div>
<div id="login_bg_lower">
</div>
<div id="login_outer">
<div id="login_top_left"></div>
<div id="login_top"></div>
<div id="login_top_right"></div>
<div id="login"></div>
<div id="login_bottom_left"></div>
<div id="login_bottom"></div>
<div id="login_bottom_right"></div>
<div id="login_reflection"></div>

</div>
</div>
```

CSS:


```
* {
margin:0;
padding:0;
}

a{
color:#fff;
font-size:10px;
margin-left:-230px;
}

body {
font-family:Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif;
font-size:11px;
margin:0;
padding:0;
}

h3 {
color:#800020;
font-size:12px;
margin-bottom:10px;
text-decoration:underline;
}

html, body {
height:100%;
text-align:center;
width:100%;
}

input, select {
font-size:9px;
}

p {
margin-left:20px;
padding-top:10px;
}

#errmsg{
color:#730222;
font-size:12px;
font-weight:bold;
height:30px;
margin-left:-20px;
}

#form_login{
margin-top:65px;
margin-left:35px;
padding:0;
}

#header {
height:64px;
min-width:800px;
width:100%;
}

#login_bg_lower {
background-repeat:repeat-x;
background:url('../img/bg_login_lower.png');
height:300px;
width:100%;
}

#login_bg_top {
height:40%;
}

#login_bottom_left{
background:url('../img/login_bottom_left.png');
float:left;
height:20px;
width:19px;
}

#login_bottom_right{
background:url('../img/login_bottom_right.png');
float:left;
height:20px;
width:19px;
}

#login_bottom{
background-color:#adacad;
float:left;
height:20px;
width:371px;
}

#login_outer{
height:300px;
left:50%;
margin-left:-204px;
margin-top:-150px;
position:absolute;
top:40%;
width:409px;
}

#login_reflection{
background:url('../img/login_reflection.png');
float:left;
height:73px;
margin-top:5px;
width:409px;
}
#login_top_left{
background:url('../img/login_top_left.png');
float:left;
height:20px;
width:19px;
}

#login_top_right{
background:url('../img/login_top_right.png');
float:left;
height:20px;
width:19px;
}

#login_top{
background:url('../img/login_top.png');
float:left;
height:20px;
width:371px;
}

#login{
background-repeat:repeat-x;
background:url('../img/bg_login.png') repeat-x #adacad;
float:left;
height:260px;
width:409px;

}

#logo_login{
float:left;
margin-left:35px;
}

.button {
padding-bottom:0px;
padding-left:5px;
padding-right:5px;
padding-top:0px;
font-size:14px;
margin-right:28px;
}

.h3 {
color:#666;
font-size:12px;
font-weight:bold;
}

.input_text {
background-position:top;
background-repeat: no-repeat;
background-color: #fff;
background-image: url(../img/input_bg.png);
font-size:16px;
height:24px;
width:200px;
margin-right:30px;
}
.label_login {
width:120px;
font-size:16px;
padding-right:10px;
}
```

Hoffe könnt mir helfen****** Danke******


----------



## csstypo (8. Januar 2011)

Monika_86 hat gesagt.:


> Meine mindesthöhe funktioniert nicht: soll an das login-div angepasst sein!! Hier ist mein code:
> 
> 
> Hoffe könnt mir helfen


Bedingt, denn min-height kann ich dort nirgends ausfindig machen, und #login besitzt eine absolute height-Regel.

Bei dem Überschuß an float-Regeln fehlen zunächst mal diverse clear-Regeln, um den Umfluß ordnungsgemäß zu beenden.

Webmaster FAQ -> CSS Warum passt sich die Boxenhöhe nicht dem Inhalt an?


----------

